# No responses in 8 days



## drkhrs2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been waiting for a response to my computer problem, and haven't gotten anything back. It says not to post on any other sites as they may give conflicting advice, but the more time passes the more frustrated I get.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when someone is helping you and you reply by starting another thread,then they have no idea you have replied
threads merged
you need to answer the reply that you received


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo drkhrs :wave:

All the helpers here are volunteers and, occasionally, posts do get overlooked - Unfortunate, but one of those things.

If you don't get a reply within 48 hours, the usual trick is to post 'Bump' in the thread, to knock it back to the top of the list again :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave: you had opened 2 threads 

this one on *6th October *

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f284/problem-with-infections-rootkits-420001.html

where *Catbyte *asked you on *12th October* to do several things and respond. You then you responded with a "bump" on *17th November* stating also that you have no XP Install CD.

There is also a* second Thread* that you opened about the *same problem* on *9th October*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...775-my-computer-rejects-all-attempts-fix.html

where *Chemist*, on *11th October*, has asked you to do several things and you subsequently ignored him so that the thread was closed several days later.

When you ask our advice *we ask you to be patient* whilst one of our *volunteer experts* clears his workload and has time to pick up and concentrate on your problem. It is expected that in these circumstances you respond immediately due to the number of people waiting for help and the restricted resources available.

I should think twice about posting a complaint that "no-one has responded" when in fact it is clear that *YOU* and *only YOU* are in error.

Our advice is free, our time is free and the results depend upon *YOUR* decision on how to help yourself.

*I would suggest you visit the links given above and respond to the thread that is still open, hoping that the analyst has time to spare to help you, once you have complied with the request given to you!*

Good luck with your clean up and please do not criticize again unnecessarily.
Thanks


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Allo drkhrs :wave:
> 
> All the helpers here are volunteers and, occasionally, posts do get overlooked - Unfortunate, but one of those things.
> 
> If you don't get a reply within 48 hours, the usual trick is to post 'Bump' in the thread, to knock it back to the top of the list again :wink:


Yeah werebo although they are volunteers but the way they help is great.. this forum simply rocksray:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

As stated before, if you see no replies in your threads, post in that thread simply saying "BUMP" and wait double the time (4 days), then bump, wait double (8 days) and bump again. Repeat until you gain a response.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Virus removal subcategory is different in that only trained experts can respond to those threads. So please be patient in waiting for a response.:smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

OK folks - I think we've done this to death - thread closed.


----------

